# What's the frostiest strain you've grown? Pics welcome.



## Redeye Bri (Dec 5, 2013)

For me it has been Satori by Mandala. It is a beautiful frosty plant. How 'bout you guys?


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 5, 2013)

Girl Scout Cookies , I didn't believe the hype until I saw the trichomes that develop on that lady.


----------



## jimmellow420 (Dec 5, 2013)

Mine would have to be Goji OG by Bodhi. Redeye you say Satori, I tried that one but I was not impressed. I may have done something wrong, I still have a pack I may have to try it again. Do you have any pics? How did you grow, soil? coco?


----------



## cheeba soulja (Dec 5, 2013)

Orgnkids personal banana OG cut...craziest I've seen in many yrs of runnin elite cuts.


----------



## HGK420 (Dec 5, 2013)

Holy grail kush (HGK) is still one of my all times.






Bay dream was a beauty too


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2013)

Goddamn that's frosty! 

Need to not be lazy and take some pics of my Bodhi harvest. Fuckin ftost city! It's a tie for me between Goji and one of my SSDD. My Blueberry Hill is frosty, just to a lesser degree along with a superstitious


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

for sure my sourkush {pre-98 bubba x e.c.s.d.} currently f5 inbred line


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

one of my first test growers http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYCSI6sw46g


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

not only is it loaded with trichombs but the trichombs are psycho active has fuck!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

fuck you dna and reserve privada... I wish I could sue you fuckers for trying to bite my strain http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhF8c-RZgCk


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> fuck you dna and reserve privada... I wish I could sue you fuckers for trying to bite my strain http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhF8c-RZgCk


You serious? get the fuck out of here, these guys have been around and throwing down great shit for years. To just jump on this thread and start throwing hate towards a seed company go fuck yourself.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Dec 5, 2013)

Shiva hands down. Second place Grail (hgk)


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> You serious? get the fuck out of here, these guys have been around and throwing down great shit for years. To just jump on this thread and start throwing hate towards a seed company go fuck yourself.


suck my dick..... I created this strain atleast a decade before those bitches thought it up....... I even have proof of this documented on here


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

and ive tried both there sourkushes... there fake sourkush aka fake head band and there limited time only sourkush alleged pre 98 bubba x e.c.s.d. aka my idea aka my strain I had f3's of it years before they made there first cross of theres mines better then both


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> fuck you dna and reserve privada... I wish I could sue you fuckers for trying to bite my strain http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhF8c-RZgCk


...so you made a video of your own cross and think DNA ripped you off? 

Couple of minutes of my life I'll never get back. Simply stupid. DNA/RP puts out solid gear. There is better to be found but minus my experience with a couple HGK, I've been satisfied.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 5, 2013)

I'd have to say Kali Mist. Some very frosty phenos.

This Critical Mass is starting to pack on the frost too. Couple more weeks to chop .....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> ...so you made a video of your own cross and think DNA ripped you off?
> 
> Couple of minutes of my life I'll never get back. Simply stupid. DNA/RP puts out solid gear. There is better to be found but minus my experience with a couple HGK, I've been satisfied.


bro... they could have atlest called it something else....... I was calling my strain sourkush years before the kush craze....... now dumb ass people call anything kush that's topshelf cannabis... kush is not a grade of weed but a strain{'s} and to top it off I donno wtf bubba kush or e,c,s,d, they used cuzz theres is different.. I used the original genetics in my cross


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2013)

Do you honestly think that your idea was unique and no one else would think of such a cross? Especially a large ceed bank?

It's cool to do your own thing, but to claim they ripped you off is a tad bit ridiculous. 
I do agree about the label kush. I've stated before that kush is from an area for PCK, and then there is the argument for the label based on the growth patterns of kush plants, generally lengthy, low yielding, and solid smoke. 

But this is no different than back in the day when everything was "hydro" which means nothing about the strain, or everything we were getting was a blueberry (and it wasn't). Its a form of branding and selling. nothing new.

ETA same thing with "chronic"


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Do you honestly think that your idea was unique and no one else would think of such a cross? Especially a large ceed bank?
> 
> It's cool to do your own thing, but to claim they ripped you off is a tad bit ridiculous.
> I do agree about the label kush. I've stated before that kush is from an area for PCK, and then there is the argument for the label based on the growth patterns of kush plants, generally lengthy, low yielding, and solid smoke.
> ...


like I said they could have called it something different... like sour bubba or sour donkey dick or your mother stankin ass... in a legal enviorment I have grounds for a lawsuit... too bad at the time you cant inc. a cannabis strain... its like im coca cola and those chumps are pepsie


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2013)

... no you have no ground. Where you got this idea from is beyond me. 

Besides different parents were selected and its a fuckin plant c


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> ... no you have no ground. Where you got this idea from is beyond me.
> 
> Besides different parents were selected and its a fuckin plant c


ok..... when you incorporate something and you have a patent on it and someone bites ur idea what happends in this country? and still to this day you cant get a patent on a cannabis strain though it is very possible cuzz they can test the dna of canabiss...


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2013)

Where to start....
1.) Federally illegal in this country
2.) You don't hold the patent. the US government currently does.
3.) Really you are thinking more along the lines of a trademark, but see above
4.) Not a US company, therefore you'd have to sue where they are located
5.) Can't sue in the US as they technically don't do business here
6.) You have no standing.

I could go on, but those were the low hanging fruit.

Edited to add incorporating is an entirely different concept than your understanding


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Where to start....
> 1.) Federally illegal in this country
> 2.) You don't hold the patent. the US government currently does.
> 3.) Really you are thinking more along the lines of a trademark, but see above
> ...


im only excepting your number one reason.. the only reason I don't have a trademark on this strain is cuzz its federally ileagle... if this was something different like a softdrink id sue our the fuck outta them bitches and id win..... ur blowing my high bro...... please shut up


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 5, 2013)

Cool story bro, no one asked you to come here and hope to persuade others that your shits legit. We are here to talk about frosty strains that we have seen, tried, experienced. Your a troll son, if you didn't come on here like a straight up bitch maybe we'd show you some more respect. And no.. I won't suck your dick but you ever get the balls to come up here and my 135lbs are gonna be wailing on you like mike tyson after a meth binge. 

Your an internet warrior come back your shit up faggot.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im only excepting your number one reason.. the only reason I don't have a trademark on this strain is cuzz its federally ileagle... if this was something different like a softdrink id sue our the fuck outta them bitches and id win..... ur blowing my high bro...... please shut up


Your a dumbass, you don't have the money to trademark it so you can't. The True OG is TM and is completely legal, get your head out of your ass.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im only excepting your number one reason.. the only reason I don't have a trademark on this strain is cuzz its federally ileagle... if this was something different like a softdrink id sue our the fuck outta them bitches and id win..... ur blowing my high bro...... please shut up


Ya, you only accept (except is to exclude or single out....) number one because it's the only one you understand. Its okay, a high school education can only get you so far.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> Your a dumbass, you don't have the money to trademark it so you can't. The True OG is TM and is completely legal, get your head out of your ass.


im not in cali no more???? and since when is the true og {my fav. og ever } trademarked or any strain of cannabis for that matter... im gonna have to look that up


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 5, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Ya, you only accept (except is to exclude or single out....) number one because it's the only one you understand. Its okay, a high school education can only get you so far.


Oh no another panzy ass faggot, this is an internet forum I don't spell check or grammar check anything. I also type faster than your mom gives head.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Ya, you only accept (except is to exclude or single out....) number one because it's the only one you understand. Its okay, a high school education can only get you so far.


I never even graduated high school.... didn't have to to grow and create strains of dank ass weed... turns out I was right and you were wrong http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090717071409AACNO4T


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2013)

... you don't even understand trademarks. Anyone can trademark a name, it doesn't have to necessarily be attached to a product.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> Your a dumbass, you don't have the money to trademark it so you can't. The True OG is TM and is completely legal, get your head out of your ass.


wtf are you talking about dipshit???? who da fuck owns the og kush strain? I just did a search and this is all I could come up with.... stfu when u see grown folks talking http://www.iptrademarkattorney.com/2011/05/trademark-defense-attorney-parody-apparel-dc-shoes-og-kush-notforpot-sue-lawsuit.html


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I never even graduated high school.... didn't have to to grow and create strains of dank ass weed... turns out I was right and you were wrong http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090717071409AACNO4T


... I can tell. Was trying to give you a little credit, alas that was overreaching.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> ... you don't even understand trademarks. Anyone can trademark a name, it doesn't have to necessarily be attached to a product.


 u don't understand that most trademarks are attached to a certain product... take coca cola and pepsi.... both have there own names.. there own different sugar contents carbonation ect. the name goes threw the product.... I was the first dude I know calling anything sourkush....


----------



## Grojak (Dec 5, 2013)

back to the original topic... Buddha Tahoe - Cali Connection (only fem seed I've ever grown and kept)


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> ... I can tell. Was trying to give you a little credit, alas that was overreaching.


 even since coca cola and pespsi are different but if pepsi tried to call its shit coke though it still is not exactly the same coke has the right to sue the fuck outta pepsi agreed?


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2013)

Dude, I've tried to be somewhat nice with you, and to be honest you don't have a basic grasp of what you are taking about. Also it is apparent that a basic grasp on english seems to be a struggle. 

if Pepsi (for whatever stupid reason) wanted to call it Coke tomorrow, yes they could be sued. Yet the two of them have had previous litigation when Pepsi arrived on the scene. 

Now I've entertained your ridiculous hypothetical.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2013)

Grojak said:


> back to the original topic... Buddha Tahoe - Cali Connection (only fem seed I've ever grown and kept)


That is very pretty. Some fire for being CC. Any issues growing it?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Dude, I've tried to be somewhat nice with you, and to be honest you don't have a basic grasp of what you are taking about. Also it is apparent that a basic grasp on english seems to be a struggle.
> 
> if Pepsi (for whatever stupid reason) wanted to call it Coke tomorrow, yes they could be sued. Yet the two of them have had previous litigation when Pepsi arrived on the scene.
> 
> Now I've entertained your ridiculous hypothetical.


what are we really argueing about or for?... that you like dna and there strains....... I get you I feel you... personally I like cali connect better... and being even more real with you I much prefer growing the clone only real strains all these dipshits are trying to recreate... peace...... p.s. dispite my poor spelling, and punctuation {which I can spell and use proper punct. and grammer} I prefer how you see me typing because its much faster to type and I can type much more words per minuete. FUCK DNA AND FUCK YOU TO....YOU KNOW DAMN WELL WTF IM TRYING TO SAY YET YOU CHANGE SUBJECTS AND INSULT MY INTELIGENCE...... peace ah chit!!!!!!


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2013)

.. it's "fuck you too" and I started off explaining to you why your claim was nonsense. When you decided not to address my points and act like a street rat, it became apparent a constructive conversation was futile. 

Using proper grammar and sentence structure makes it easier to get one's point across. It honestly isn't difficult or time consuming. Shit I'm typing this all on a smart phone.

ETA I've moved on from DNA and found better genetics for my garden. I was simply stating that my experience was overall good in terms of growing


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> .. it's "fuck you too" and I started off explaining to you why your claim was nonsense. When you decided not to address my points and act like a street rat, it became apparent a constructive conversation was futile.
> 
> Using proper grammar and sentence structure makes it easier to get one's point across. It honestly isn't difficult or time consuming. Shit I'm typing this all on a smart phone.
> 
> ETA I've moved on from DNA and found better genetics for my garden. I was simply stating that my experience was overall good in terms of growing


I like how you don't even acknowledge my points and act like your right still... fruitcake ass..... fact... I came up with sourkush before dna.... fact.... you can't trademark a cannabis strain.... fact.... for if I could I would have done so and sued dna seed bank.... fact.... you CAN sue for trademark infringement internationally... so wtf are you tryna say jagoff?


----------



## Grojak (Dec 5, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> That is very pretty. Some fire for being CC. Any issues growing it?


Well it was a fem seed so I acquaint some things to that. It vegged super slow from seedling, its very susceptible to pm and mites... all that aside if you treat her right and use all your precautions it produces some lemon funk fire!! My wife says it grows like a palm tree... there is no side branching all branches below main cola(per branch) grow straight up and hug the stalk.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

Grojak said:


> Well it was a fem seed so I acquaint some things to that. It vegged super slow from seedling, its very susceptible to pm and mites... all that aside if you treat her right and use all your precautions it produces some lemon funk fire!! My wife says it grows like a palm tree... there is no side branching all branches below main cola(per branch) grow straight up and hug the stalk.


I agree with you on the powdery mildew issue on the c.c. Tahoe og.. I ran into same issues outside has you did indoors? she had a nasty stretch and was a calmag whore as well


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2013)

E

,Your point is moot, I have addressed that. Plus I mentioned you can trademark a name, not a strain. I don't think you understand how the process works.
Education, its a good thing.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2013)

Grojak said:


> Well it was a fem seed so I acquaint some things to that. It vegged super slow from seedling, its very susceptible to pm and mites... all that aside if you treat her right and use all your precautions it produces some lemon funk fire!! My wife says it grows like a palm tree... there is no side branching all branches below main cola(per branch) grow straight up and hug the stalk.


Nice to know. I have soms freebies of CC but haven't popped them, I'm ridding the Bodhi and some bag ceed train right now plus finishing last run of OGK RP (vegged her out, May as well flower and a WOS Afghan kush I now regret not cloning. 

When I had pm in my old vegetable garden, I used some copper product that was brushed on the affected parts which took care of it. With mites, I simply treat my plants once in early veg with avid and no worries. I fought those broad mite bastards for a grow and said fuck it


----------



## Blackberry Smoke (Dec 5, 2013)

This would be a great thread if you assholes would take that fight outside!!!


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2013)

eh I'm done with the dumbass. 

More Frost please


----------



## HGK420 (Dec 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;a1iLTJ9p2kM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1iLTJ9p2kM[/video]

not my frostiest yet but my most recent!


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> like i said they could have called it something different... Like sour bubba or sour donkey dick or your mother stankin ass... In a legal enviorment i have grounds for a lawsuit... Too bad at the time you cant inc. A cannabis strain... Its like im coca cola and those chumps are pepsie


hahahahahaha! This guy is a joke.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> eh I'm done with the dumbass.
> 
> More Frost please


I would gladly take another felony assult on my adult record to shut ur ass up.... [h=1]Crash course on trademarks: The protection offered by trademark law[/h][h=2]In this document[/h]

What uses can be trademark infringement
Remedies against infringement
[h=2]See also[/h]

Crash course: Introduction
Crash course: What are trademarks
Crash course: The procedure for getting a trademark
Crash course: Limitations on trademark rights
Crash course: Trademark-related treaties

Contrary to popular belief, a trademark does not give its holder a monopoly on the word, phrase, shape or color as such. Trademark rights are typically granted on the basis of a registration. Part of the registration is an indication of the goods and services that the trademark should protect. Only commercial use of the trademark for those classes of goods and services can be restricted by the trademark holder. Non-commercial use cannot be prevented, except if that use harms the distinctiveness of the trademark.​[h=2]What uses can be trademark infringement[/h]A trademark is an exclusive right, which means that it gives its holder the right to exclude (stop) others from using the mark. As the main aim of trademark law is to prevent unfair competition, the exclusive right is restricted to use in commerce. There are several different situations in which somebody else might be infringing on a trademark. He could be using it to sell the same types of products or services, or to sell slightly different products, or for totally different products, or maybe for a totally different reason.
[h=3]Use for the same goods or services[/h]The clearest case of trademark infringement occurs when somebody else uses the same name or logo for his product or services as the trademark holder. Typically the products in question will then also be the same as or very similar to the products as sold by the trademark holder, although often not of the same quality. This type of infringement is mainly of importance when dealing with counterfeiters or pirates.
Counterfeiting famous trademarked products is big business. Many people would like to have a Rolex watch or designer clothing, so if you can make a copy that almost exactly resembles the original and you are able to sell it at a slightly lower price, you can make a very big profit. It is clear to see how this may harm the image and the exclusivity created by the trademark holder and seller of the original product. So harsh measures are often taken against such counterfeiters. Infringing products can be steam rollered when ceased, and counterfeiters can even go to jail. 
[h=3]Use for similar goods or services[/h]The most common type of trademark infringement probably occurs when somebody else sells a product or service under a name that in some way resembles a registered trademark, and the products in question are the same or similar to the registered products. For example, somebody might be publishing a website under the same name as a trademarked name of a journal.
The main criterion here is whether the name of the product is confusingly similar to the trademark. If they are, then potential buyers might accidentally buy the wrong product, and that is exactly the kind of situation that trademark law was designed to prevent. Similarity in itself is not sufficient, the trademark holder must prove that there is a chance of confusion.
Determining whether two things are confusingly similar is very complex. The label of the product in question must be compared to the trademark as a whole. Even if certain elements do correspond (for example the same type of graphical symbols are used, and the various elements are arranged in a similar way) the total impression might still be different. And it is the total impression that is important, because consumers will rarely pay attention to details when making a selection of a product.
The starting point should be the average, informed, cautious and attentive ordinary consumer who is confronted with the allegedly infringing product. A comparison is then made of the degree of visible, auditive and comprehensive similarity between the label on the product and the trademark as registered. The appearance of the trademark on the original product is irrelevant. The exclusive rights are granted based on the trademark, and so it is the trademark itself that must be compared against the allegedly infringing product.
Two products are considered similar if the public would be of the opinion that the services or goods in question are of the same company or of economically linked companies. So, for example the public would not normally expect a company that makes photocameras to also sell potatoes. A potato distributor could therefore use the trademark Kodak for his potatoes, without the photo company being able to do anything about it. Of course, the more famous a trademark becomes, the bigger the chance that the public's opinion would change. The trademark Coca Cola for example appears on many different products, ranging from T-shirts to duvets. Given this information, the public would easily think that somebody selling pillows with the Coca Cola trademark on it had something to do with the Coca Cola company. Based on this, the trademark holder can act against such use of his trademark.
Another important question is how distinctive the mark is. The more distinctive a trademark is, the bigger the chance that confusion can occur.
[h=3]Use for different goods or services[/h]The registration of a trademark includes an indication of the goods or services which it is intended to protect. This means that, in principle, others are free to use the trademark for other goods or services. However, there are some exceptions. As explained earlier, a trademark always runs the risk that it loses its distinctive character, which could mean that the trademark at some point is annulled.
It is also an infringement if the use of the mark is such that it harms the trademark holder in an unfair way. The reputation or image that he has built could suffer from somebody elses use of the mark. For example, the Dutch holder of the trademark King (who makes peppermints) was able to successfully stop someone else from selling condoms under the same trademark.
[h=3]Uses other than for goods or services[/h]This can occur for example if the trademark is used in a movie, as the name of a company for in comparative advertising. It is not an infringement if the other use has a valid reason. For example, when writing an article about a company, it is permitted to use that company's trademarked name on the cover of the magazine to indicate to potential readers what the article is about. 
However, prominently featuring the company's logo (which often also is a trademark) is less likely to be deemed a valid reason, as one could easily have use the name instead of the logo. A commercial presentation on the possibilities of protecting logos as trademarks would have a valid reason to show these logos as part of its presentation.
In other respects, the evaluation of infringement is the same as with use for different types of goods and services.
[h=2]Remedies against infringement[/h]If a court finds that a particular use of a trademark is an infringement (as explained above), it can order various remedies to put an end to the infringement and to punish the infringer. At the very least, the infringer will be ordered to stop infringing on the trademark. Next, he could also be ordered to pay damages, for example by handing over the profits he made by selling the infringing products.
The infringer may also be ordered to remove the trademarks from any products still in stock, or to modify the name of the service in question. Any physical products that infringe on the trademark (especially if the products are copies of the original trademarked product) can be seized by the trademark holder or be destroyed at his request. The trademark holder may also request destruction of the production means used to make the infringing product. So, for instance the mould used to manufacture counterfeit Rolex watches could be destroyed. This is usually more effective than just destroying the counterfeit Rolexes themselves, as the mould allows the infringer to simply start over as soon as the court case has ended.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2013)

The clearest case of trademark infringement occurs when somebody else uses the same name or logo for his product or services as the trademark holder. Typically the products in question will then also be the same as or very similar to the products as sold by the trademark holder, although often not of the same quality. This type of infringement is mainly of importance when dealing with counterfeiters or pirates.
Counterfeiting famous trademarked products is big business. Many people would like to have a Rolex watch or designer clothing, so if you can make a copy that almost exactly resembles the original and you are able to sell it at a slightly lower price, you can make a very big profit. It is clear to see how this may harm the image and the exclusivity created by the trademark holder and seller of the original product. So harsh measures are often taken against such counterfeiters. Infringing products can be steam rollered when ceased, and counterfeiters can even go to jail. 
*Use for similar goods or services*
please see this part dipshit


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 5, 2013)

Sugar Punch. My frostiest KF was similar.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2013)

HA, damn you make me laugh! 
First off, why not try looking at the http://www.uspto.gov/ which would clarify some information you seem to not understand. So you can copypasta? Wow, I'm surprised. I bet you didn't understand the first paragraph let alone the rest of the wall of text you decided to post. Let alone this site is from a Netherlands group, not exactly the best source... I'm sure you are capable of evaluating source information right?

Anyways, my fighting days are long gone, left those many years ago in high school. Besides, I'm not a violent person, I prefer the use of debate and conversation to get my point across, not the reductive, aggressive violence you seem to be advocating. Furthermore, I am much more likely to simply press charges, it is so much simpler! I'd get my ass beat anyways, I'm in no condition to fight, and the legal system seems to have been a good resource for me in the past. Yet a street rat such as yourself cannot seem to grasp that concept seeing as you admit to having assault charges in the past. It would be such a pity to waste $40k a year locking up someone over an internet conversation.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyways, back to Frost. 

Here is one of my Sunshine Daydreams. She may end up the keeper


----------



## Galvatron (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2013)

Galvatron said:


>


very pretty. and what strain is that?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Goddamn that's frosty!
> 
> Need to not be lazy and take some pics of my Bodhi harvest. Fuckin ftost city! It's a tie for me between Goji and one of my SSDD. My Blueberry Hill is frosty, just to a lesser degree along with a superstitious


If you have some pics of the Goji, I'd love to see them. ETA on Goji is 4 - 5 weeks away. In the meantime, this is 2 extremely sticky clones at day 47 12/12. I'm no photographer, and the hps washes out a lot of the frost, but maybe you can see why the moms are current keepers. TGA Chernobyl and Ripped Bubba.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 5, 2013)

Those do look beautiful, while I'm not a TGA fan, I wouldn't kick that outta my garden (no herms right? jk).

I can certainly take some photos of some finished Goji, I really do love her and need to snag a pack to get her some sisters. I may have a photo or two in my gallery of some flowering goji lady.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Dec 5, 2013)

jimmellow420 said:


> Mine would have to be Goji OG by Bodhi. Redeye you say Satori, I tried that one but I was not impressed. I may have done something wrong, I still have a pack I may have to try it again. Do you have any pics? How did you grow, soil? coco?


I will try to get some pics up, but I doubt I can do it justice. I have grown it in soil, perlite/vermiculite hempy and now trying coco. It has performed well in all. If you have more beans I would definitely give it another shot, you may have just had a bad pheno.


----------



## Galvatron (Dec 5, 2013)

its a fire og kush s1 that we've been working with for awhile. the seeds were made from a reversed clone and this is one of the plants that came from it. we are crossing these with some other things to create new things. the ograskal fire og is a very good plant , we're just trying to make some good crosses with it. we have a few things we're trying out 

the plant in the picture was grown under only 350 watts.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

strawberry sour diesel


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

bluedream is also frosty has hell...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

blackberry og.... hella white n frosty


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

holy water og.... very kiefy bad pic for proof of it


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

cotton candy kush


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 6, 2013)

theexpress said:


> holy water og.... very kiefy bad pic for proof of it


Despite our previous engagement, that looks wonderful.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Despite our previous engagement, that looks wonderful.


 thanx fool... I can grow some bud better then I can spell huh ? lol


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 6, 2013)

theexpress said:


> thanx fool... I can grow some bud better then I can spell huh ? lol


Ya made me laugh, but yes, you can indeed grow some awesome looking cannabis, so props!

ETA, what can of setup you rocking? Nutes?


----------



## Blackberry Smoke (Dec 6, 2013)

Sweet buds bro!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Ya made me laugh, but yes, you can indeed grow some awesome looking cannabis, so props!
> 
> ETA, what can of setup you rocking? Nutes?


Congrats to you cats! Wasn't it the Captain and Tennille that sang "Buds will keep us together"?


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 6, 2013)

Amos Otis said:


> Congrats to you cats! Wasn't it the Captain and Tennille that sang "Buds will keep us together"?


Real recognize real when it comes to cannabis. I'm not out to be a dick, although I can be. Plus I'm sure his cross may very well be better than DNAs gear, I just contended his claim was misguided is all. 
Oh I owe you some photos. let me get some buds out.


----------



## Blackberry Smoke (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey Express, how does that blackberry smoke and was it a from seed strain. My favorite band is blackberry smoke and I'd like to see why they named the band after that strain.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 6, 2013)

Okay, so here is my Goji OG. She went 10 weeks. No amber, all cloudy few clear.
She is very og in her growth with wands, and typical lower og like yields. 
Smells have a berry, with a bit of sweet odors being drawn out during the cure. 
High is very stoned like, body feels relaxed and has a nice heady feel to it.
Really a great smoke.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

Blackberry Smoke said:


> Hey Express, how does that blackberry smoke and was it a from seed strain. My favorite band is blackberry smoke and I'd like to see why they named the band after that strain.


 even mix of blueberry tart with the fuely funk of the og.... dead even it was uncanny bro...... no it wasn't in seed form its a cali clone only strain... genetics are blueberry x og kush


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Okay, so here is my Goji OG. She went 10 weeks. No amber, all cloudy few clear.
> She is very og in her growth with wands, and typical lower og like yields.
> Smells have a berry, with a bit of sweet odors being drawn out during the cure.
> High is very stoned like, body feels relaxed and has a nice heady feel to it.
> ...


nice frost... to me imho that looks to have more chemdog influence then og.... but maybe that's just how the nuggs formed after the cross/strain was made.....


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 6, 2013)

Well the parents are Nepali OG x Snow Lotus (afghooy x blockhead). So no chem in it from my gathering

It apparently was some cut circulating for some nonsense amount of money years ago. Would love to see the mother cut. Now my one SSDD has more of a chem smoke/slight appearance of Chem due to the father being Appalachia (greencrack x chem bx)

ETA she grew exactly like most OGs I've grown. Surprisingly not a huge issue with mag like most ogs I've encountered


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Okay, so here is my Goji OG. She went 10 weeks. No amber, all cloudy few clear.
> She is very og in her growth with wands, and typical lower og like yields.
> Smells have a berry, with a bit of sweet odors being drawn out during the cure.
> High is very stoned like, body feels relaxed and has a nice heady feel to it.
> ...


Thanks. Almost lost everything due to a 6 hour power outtage last night; I'm all DWC. Thankfully all is well, including 2 3-week in bloom Goji girls.

Maybe you can help out a bro: Goji clones have been near impossible; one out of 12 pushed out a root, and is barely hanging on...the rest total fail. Failing clones is a first here - any insight?


----------



## Redeye Bri (Dec 6, 2013)

Glad we got this thread back on point! Good stuff guys. You all are making me jealous!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> Well the parents are Nepali OG x Snow Lotus (afghooy x blockhead). So no chem in it from my gathering
> 
> It apparently was some cut circulating for some nonsense amount of money years ago. Would love to see the mother cut. Now my one SSDD has more of a chem smoke/slight appearance of Chem due to the father being Appalachia (greencrack x chem bx)
> 
> ETA she grew exactly like most OGs I've grown. Surprisingly not a huge issue with mag like most ogs I've encountered


most ogs look a lot like this... good flower to leaf ratio.. this kind of nugg formation or something like it.. and some of the hugest calyxes u have even seen


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 6, 2013)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks. Almost lost everything due to a 6 hour power outtage last night; I'm all DWC. Thankfully all is well, including 2 3-week in bloom Goji girls.
> 
> Maybe you can help out a bro: Goji clones have been near impossible; one out of 12 pushed out a root, and is barely hanging on...the rest total fail. Failing clones is a first here - any insight?


I've had zero cloning issues with any of my Bodhi gear. In fact Goji is probably ny quickest cloner. I use multiple techniques, perhaps you can fill us in on your processs?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2013)

theexpress said:


> nice frost... to me imho that looks to have more chemdog influence then og.... but maybe that's just how the nuggs formed after the cross/strain was made.....


Looks like 2 posts in a row with no spelling errors ! Okay, just messin' with you. I believe smoking some of those fine nuggs you've posted would challenge most anyone's mental clarity - at least, I'd sure hope so.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 6, 2013)

Redeye Bri said:


> Glad we got this thread back on point! Good stuff guys. You all are making me jealous!


Me too, besides I'm not one to hold grudges. life's too fuckin short so.... more frostys please!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

Amos Otis said:


> Looks like 2 posts in a row with no spelling errors ! Okay, just messin' with you. I believe smoking some of those fine nuggs you've posted would challenge most anyone's mental clarity - at least, I'd sure hope so.


I just blame the Chicago public schools personally.. they have failed me


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 6, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I just blame the Chicago public schools personally.. they have failed me


lol, I must say when you've been writing as of recently it is much easier to be understood and followed. Big fan of the improvement. Sorry I was a bit of a prick, started off trying to help but devolved into that mess.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> I've had zero cloning issues with any of my Bodhi gear. In fact Goji is probably ny quickest cloner. I use multiple techniques, perhaps you can fill us in on your processs?


No kidding? What's so weird, is that babies taken from the 2 TGA moms and a Motarebel mom on the same day were, as usual 100% - 12 for 12, which honestly is most always the norm.

No fancy techniques...just slice at an angle, dip in RooTone or CloneX, insert in a rooting plug [ph balanced], put in humidity dome and place in lower light areas of the veg tent. 10-12 days always, but many times TGA strains push out roots in a week or less.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 6, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> lol, I must say when you've been writing as of recently it is much easier to be understood and followed. Big fan of the improvement. Sorry I was a bit of a prick, started off trying to help but devolved into that mess.


 don't worry about it.. has long has the guns don't come out its no big deal lol.. I was dick too my bad... it could happen again though so beware


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 6, 2013)

hmmmmm
Have you tried taking the dome off earlier and with some frequency? If I'm not running my bucket for several cuts I do what you do (minus ph, have good city water, plus I think most make ph a bigger deal than it is) . I find drying out the cubes a bit causes the cuts to seek water and having a dome on until roots show takes longer, this is from my observations with the same cuts. Few hours everyday and moisten when necessary, nothing but nice healthy roots emerge


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 6, 2013)

Fruit Juicy Chronic, frosted buds, leaves, tall and good yield, - Delicious Sesds El Nino - green house seeds- also very frosted


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 6, 2013)

LOL, I gotta give you props cause you can grow! 
Don't think ya saw my edit awhile back, what are you rocking equipment wise/stlye and what nutes you running?


----------



## no clue (Dec 6, 2013)

I had a Sour Cream that was frosty. Kandy kush wasn't bad. Bubblegummers frost up nicely. Sinmint best so far


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2013)

TonightYou said:


> hmmmmm
> Have you tried taking the dome off earlier and with some frequency? If I'm not running my bucket for several cuts I do what you do (minus ph, have good city water, plus I think most make ph a bigger deal than it is) . I find drying out the cubes a bit causes the cuts to seek water and having a dome on until roots show takes longer, this is from my observations with the same cuts. Few hours everyday and moisten when necessary, nothing but nice healthy roots emerge


Day 11 on the 2nd round of Goji cuts - nada. Just totally baffling as the mom's are fitness model healthy. Oh, well...There are 8 more beans, so if the smoke is wonderful - as are expectations - will try again. Have to admit I've grown tired of the extra work that comes withs regs to the point a few high price Soma fems were snagged on Black Friday.


----------



## Blackberry Smoke (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## yktind (Dec 6, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Holy grail kush (HGK) is still one of my all times.
> 
> View attachment 2918083View attachment 2918084View attachment 2918085View attachment 2918086View attachment 2918087View attachment 2918088
> 
> ...


I know I'm late but damn!!! Gotta Get some of That


----------



## kgp (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeti takes the cake for me -


----------



## bigchong (Dec 6, 2013)

RP-Kandy Kush and kosher Kush by far.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Dec 6, 2013)

Kens Candyland


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Dec 6, 2013)

Cherry Pie was nice too


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Dec 6, 2013)

Candyland:


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Dec 6, 2013)

dr. greenthumbs grenadine, which isn't available anymore.


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 7, 2013)

The frostiest strain I've grown, so far, is Pineapple Express by G13 Labs.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Dec 7, 2013)

Alphakronik Sin City Kush at 45 days today. 
(Embarrassing hair fibers in pics caused by forgetting to remove sweater in winter time when handling plants.)


View attachment 2920435View attachment 2920436


----------



## kindnug (Dec 7, 2013)

theexpress said:


> like I said they could have called it something different... like sour bubba or sour donkey dick or your mother stankin ass... in a legal enviorment I have grounds for a lawsuit... too bad at the time you cant inc. a cannabis strain... its like im coca cola and those chumps are pepsie


That's a bad comparison because Pepsi is better and Coca-Cola sucks.
So maybe they just thought they could do it better? Just like Pepsi.

+after the creation of Mountain Dew...Pepsi wins


----------



## no clue (Dec 7, 2013)

kindnug said:


> That's a bad comparison because Pepsi is better and Coca-Cola sucks.
> So maybe they just thought they could do it better? Just like Pepsi.
> 
> +after the creation of Mountain Dew...Pepsi wins


These are some of the dumbest posts I have ever read..do you do that on purpose or is there a medical excuse?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 8, 2013)

G13-Haze ..


----------



## Redeye Bri (Dec 8, 2013)

^^^ Yeah, that's frosty.


----------



## pSi007 (Dec 8, 2013)

exi


theexpress said:


> bro... they could have atlest called it something else....... I was calling my strain sourkush years before the kush craze....... now dumb ass people call anything kush that's topshelf cannabis... kush is not a grade of weed but a strain{'s} and to top it off I donno wtf bubba kush or e,c,s,d, they used cuzz theres is different.. I used the original genetics in my cross




When I grew up in Los Angeles about 20-30 years ago, EVERYONE AND THEIR MOTHERS CALLED EVERYTHING KUSH. I tried 50 different kinds of "OG Kush" about 25 years ago in So-Cal and I thought most of it was shit.. This is why I hate "OG Kush" to this day. It is NOT a strain, rather, it is a name given to herb to bring the $500 per ounce, price tags.. "OG Kush" is a sales pitch in the name, if anyone breeds with it, they are not giving the herb the back-ground and lineage it deserves. Therefor, I have concluded anyone who breeds with "OG Kush" is selling it for the name and not the genetic qualities I seek in strain finding. 

anyway, I think the biker cut of OG Kush would be the real deal on that one. It almost takes like a mexican sativa with indica qualities which make it good for indoors, i.e. short, dense, good quality, responds well to HPS lighing, ect.. They probably grew the most, and best quality, "OG Kush" from Los Angeles, back in the days. 

With that said, My favorites are, in no order: 

Deep Chunk
OG Kush - Biker cut
Cherry Pie, 
Agent Orange, 
hmm... maybe thats it from general stuff.

My creations are far superior to any of the general stuff, I`ve grown and tried almost all of them. 

My Favs are: pSi-Blue Sea (Deep Chunk x Mendo Purps x BlueBerry) hybrid, I have cubed it to itself of bx3 and IBL, the genetics are locked. Most potent and best tasting strain I have ever seen, potency 10/10.

She has a sister, pSi-PineApple: (Deep Chunk x White Widow x NL5/Haze) hybrid, cubed @ bx3, genetics are locked. The pineapple smell is overwhelming and the potency is a 8/10. 

I am also working on: Black Dragon, which is a Thai hybrid. pSi-God #7, which is a (NL5/haze x haze x tutti fruity) hybrid. potency is 9/10.

ect, ect, with more than 200 different clones and seeds grown, I have determined what I like the best. I don't sell seeds but my shit pwns Girl Scout Turds, OG "everything" bullshit, Ken's shit, Widows, ect..


----------



## althor (Dec 8, 2013)

I recently grew a plant called Green Poison.
While the sugar leaves were no where near as frosty as some of the plants I have grown, the calyxes were the most frosty I have grown.
Can't describe it really, but the coating of crystals entirely covered the green of the calyxes. Very interesting.


----------



## Clankie (Dec 8, 2013)

Frostiest...there's so many different kinds of frosty. There's the slick-wet look of a nice sativa, the ice queen look of a potent afghani, and the resin fuzz profile common to the chem family. In no particular order, some of my frostiest strains from seed have been Killing Fields F3 (Sannie), Tranquil Elephantizer: Remix (bodhi), Goji OG (bodhi), RKU F2 (my f2 of Bodhi's strain), LA Chocolat (DNA Genetics), Anesthesia (whazzup/breeder's choice), White Dawg (top dawg), and Dream Beaver (bodhi). Some of the frostier clones have been the super amazing CO Durban Poison cut (squat christmas tree structure w/insanely drippy chunky buds), the Blue Dream cut, Fort Collins Cough, and the Colorado Flo cut. 
*Goji OG*





*Anesthesia*





*LA Chocolat*





There's a few.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2013)

^^ How long in 12 / 12 for the Goji ?


----------



## Clankie (Dec 8, 2013)

Amos Otis said:


> ^^ How long in 12 / 12 for the Goji ?


All the phenos I got were in the 8-9 week range, in hydro.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Dec 8, 2013)

Clankie, that's what I'm talking about! Damn. I'll rep you when I can again.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 8, 2013)

2 dif phenos from sincitys slvbk
View attachment 2922248View attachment 2922249View attachment 2922250View attachment 2922251

View attachment 2922252View attachment 2922253View attachment 2922254


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 8, 2013)

I got 9 fems from 15 and all 9 have sick frost!


----------



## MFB (Dec 9, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Holy grail kush (HGK) is still one of my all times.
> 
> View attachment 2918083View attachment 2918084View attachment 2918085View attachment 2918086View attachment 2918087View attachment 2918088
> 
> ...


Those bitches ARE STACKED!


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Dec 9, 2013)

mines gotta be greenhouse seeds cheese


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 9, 2013)

My Goji could be harvested in 9 weeks, but 10 weeks help put on some weight.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Dec 9, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> 2 dif phenos from sincitys slvbk
> View attachment 2922248View attachment 2922249View attachment 2922250View attachment 2922251
> 
> View attachment 2922252View attachment 2922253View attachment 2922254


Woah! Those look awesome, nice work! I am seeing some serious dank coming from Sin City.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 9, 2013)

View attachment 2922498...this critical kush is pretty darned frosty


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2013)

I posted pics earlier of these 2 girls at day 47. They came down yesterday at day 51 from clone. The same camera still doesn't do them justice, sorry. These two are destined entirely for bubble bags.

Chernobyl clone:





Ripped Bubba clone


----------



## Redeye Bri (Dec 9, 2013)

Amos Otis said:


> I posted pics earlier of these 2 girls at day 47. They came down yesterday at day 51 from clone. The same camera still doesn't do them justice, sorry. These two are destined entirely for bubble bags.
> 
> Chernobyl clone:
> 
> ...


The trichomes are leaping off those ladies! That looks like some headstash to me.


----------



## calicat (Dec 9, 2013)

Awesome thread Red hopefully there is not any bickering. Personally it would be very difficult to state the frostiest for several reasons: 1) grown out years ago and didn't have the technology to capture it in photographs ; 2) shabby photography on my part ; 3) various classifications of crystalline formation i.e. some glisten, some are greasy, some are matted, some are embedded etc. Any rate I will use most recent I like a lot. Sinmints from Sincity Blue Power phenotype - clone. Its on the last line so nug picture tonight or tomorrow.
*




*


----------



## canna_420 (Dec 9, 2013)

I know its been siad somewhere but TGA Chernobyl tops my frostiest chart.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 9, 2013)

Amos Otis said:


> I posted pics earlier of these 2 girls at day 47. They came down yesterday at day 51 from clone. The same camera still doesn't do them justice, sorry. These two are destined entirely for bubble bags.
> 
> Chernobyl clone:
> 
> ...


yea i was going to say chernobyl, btw nice looking girlies.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2013)

canna_420 said:


> I know its been siad somewhere but TGA Chernobyl tops my frostiest chart.


I only call it Chernobyl on this site. People always ask for 'lime sherbet'. Drawing through an extra long reefer has often made me think of pulling a cool drag of lime slurpee from a straw. Okay.....that's a bit of a creative stretch, but I am under her spell as I type. Ha ! 

In all honesty, it's a wonderful daytime trippy strain especially if there are chores to get done. Just prepare to write down the chores - forgetting what they were is part of lime slurpee's charm. 

Great pics canna !


----------



## futant (Dec 9, 2013)

DNA SLEESTACK for me. I had a pheno I loved from a fem breeder pack '11. It was bud dense to a fault, yeilded poor, had UBERPUNISHING potency, and was so frosty I couldn't hardly manicure it. Some folks wouldn't smoke it cuz they found it so intense. I made bubblehash/DAB from it that had one regular smoker friend of mine begging for a ride to ER  Flavor was LIME/MARSHMELLOWS/HAZE

I did breed it to an (all green pheno) Blackwater male I had that toned it down a bit and made it taste like really sweet black licorice on the F1 I grew out from it.

I have more SLEESTACK seeds from same breeder pack and I wanna try and find a similar pheno and breed it to some Chernobyl Reg I have.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Dec 9, 2013)

Clankie said:


> Frostiest...there's so many different kinds of frosty. There's the slick-wet look of a nice sativa, the ice queen look of a potent afghani, and the resin fuzz profile common to the chem family. In no particular order, some of my frostiest strains from seed have been Killing Fields F3 (Sannie), Tranquil Elephantizer: Remix (bodhi), Goji OG (bodhi), RKU F2 (my f2 of Bodhi's strain), LA Chocolat (DNA Genetics), Anesthesia (whazzup/breeder's choice), White Dawg (top dawg), and Dream Beaver (bodhi). Some of the frostier clones have been the super amazing CO Durban Poison cut (squat christmas tree structure w/insanely drippy chunky buds), the Blue Dream cut, Fort Collins Cough, and the Colorado Flo cut.
> *Goji OG*
> 
> 
> ...


That Anesthesia looks great. (they all do) I have that on order as we speak. Nice bud pics.


----------



## canna_420 (Dec 10, 2013)

Anesthesia from Breeders choise be on my top list to


----------



## calicat (Dec 10, 2013)

SinMints Nug


----------



## Mohican (Dec 10, 2013)

TGA Jesus OG:













It was too sticky to trim!


The Scott's OG was a close second and is a better smoke:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Redeye Bri (Dec 10, 2013)

Beautiful stuff guys! I can't get enough of these shots and I wish I had more to contribute.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2013)

Here is a sativa as frosty as it gets - Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## futant (Dec 11, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Here is a sativa as frosty as it gets - Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold:
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


 Mo, have you ran any other HS landraces from the Malberry incident? Particularly the Mozambuiqen Poison? I would love to know if I could get a viable landrace out of it for breeding but since the HS/ Malberry bust up I have been hesitant to bother not trusting the genetics due to all the rumors.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 12, 2013)

I went out and got a few more pics of the Mulanje to show how much more frost has emerged from her since the lat pic:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 12, 2013)

Last time I checked Malberry's site you had to buy seeds by the kilo! I am not sure whether they are using a new distributor for smaller seed quantities. I talked to Nick Tops at Holy Smoke when I was growing the Malawi last year. I can check with him and see what he is doing these days and what strains he has.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 13, 2013)

Here is a stump bud on the TGA Marion Berry:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Grojak (Dec 13, 2013)

the Strawberry Cough cut is ridiculously frosty and sticky, trim a few buds, scrape scissors and repeat. I just jarred her up, no pics yet.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 15, 2013)

Blackjack,cannadential,blackwater,sharksbreath,fruity chronic juice.


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Dec 17, 2013)

Goji OG


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2013)

2 female Goji females are quite dissimilar at week 4 12/12; one short and compact, the other tall that looks like it could end up like the pic above. How long did she go in 12/12?


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Dec 17, 2013)

Amos Otis said:


> 2 female Goji females are quite dissimilar at week 4 12/12; one short and compact, the other tall that looks like it could end up like the pic above. How long did she go in 12/12?


She is going still. That pic was ten days ago. Today is day 55 of flower, she will go 70+ it looks like. I am patient. You describe the two phenos the breeder describes. ONe is a totem pole maker, the other a bush. I think mine is the totem pole, but I topped it above the 3rds node and therefore have 6 tops, each of which has done no branching, just nugs along the stem. A very modest yield.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2013)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> She is going still. That pic was ten days ago. Today is day 55 of flower, she will go 70+ it looks like. I am patient. You describe the two phenos the breeder describes. ONe is a totem pole maker, the other a bush. I think mine is the totem pole, but I topped it above the 3rds node and therefore have 6 tops, each of which has done no branching, just nugs along the stem. A very modest yield.


Thanks for the reply and the info - one girl of each pheno from the first 3 beans then. No complaints here. I'm patient as well; just hope expectations don't exceed the end result. Is that your first?


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah first Goji out of two reg seeds. Freebies even.


----------



## astronomikl (Dec 17, 2013)

The pics in this thread are amazing..... got me motivated to try and get mine like that...


----------



## midgetpawn (Dec 18, 2013)

I kind of wish it was common for people to list what else they've grown in their sig. Has anyone grown a few raredankness strains? Their site pcs would suggest that they have some of the frostiest buds possible. Man why does this site screw up wha I type and skip letters an spaces? this is what it looks like when I type normal on this site. Th iswhat it losike if I type ormaln this page


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 18, 2013)

Not the biggest yielder by a hell of a long shot, but incredibly frosty!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2013)

^ Identity ?


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 18, 2013)

Amos Otis said:


> ^ Identity ?


SinMint GSC fems just gone into week 6


----------



## yktind (Dec 18, 2013)

Man you guys have some great looking stuff.

Mine isn't on the same level but it is the frostiest strain I have personally ever grown. 

Green Crack at day 49. She will still go another 6 - 10 days. Depending how I harvest.

View attachment 2933162View attachment 2933163


----------



## Redeye Bri (Dec 18, 2013)

yktind said:


> Man you guys have some great looking stuff.
> 
> Mine isn't on the same level but it is the frostiest strain I have personally ever grown.
> 
> ...


Nice grow man!


----------



## no clue (Dec 18, 2013)

Like Welshwizzard this is a Sinmint..on the verge of harvestIt is kind of an honor just to touch this plant.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 19, 2013)

TGA Jesus OG outside:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Cascadian (Dec 21, 2013)

Sugar Plum by Stoney Girl Gardens: Day 43 of flower


----------



## tentgrow600 (Dec 29, 2013)

current grow of querkle one week to go, one of the pics is a couple weeks older then the rest View attachment 2945247View attachment 2945248View attachment 2945250


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 29, 2013)

coming out the garden...

Devil's Tit (durban poison x (Acapulco gold x C99))


Black Triangle (triangle kush x 99g13/hp)


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 30, 2013)

Devil's Tit... oh those tiny little sativa trichromes... I like.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2013)

I can see this being a thread that never dies. Ex cell ent.

Just a request to the harvesters: could you note the 12 / 12 times of these frosty she-beasts? It's always a factor here when choosing new strains. Thanks, and to the OP - great thread.


----------



## Native Humboldt (Dec 30, 2013)

I would have to say GSC on my last run. It was so good I re-vegged the best seed plant for the first time ever and she's looking wonderful.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 30, 2013)

Native Humboldt said:


> I would have to say GSC on my last run. It was so good I re-vegged the best seed plant for the first time ever and she's looking wonderful.


I have to agree man.

The SinCity GSC I put up on previous page is also the frostiest I've ever run/seen up close and personal with a 60x scope


----------



## SouthernLabs (Jan 3, 2014)

theexpress said:


> fuck you dna and reserve privada... I wish I could sue you fuckers for trying to bite my strain http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhF8c-RZgCk


lol your strain?? if you knew how to grow youd get more than 26 per ya dumbo. and sour kush is OG x sour, not bubba x sour. too bad you dont own a seed company hiuh? just another hater.


----------



## yktind (Jan 7, 2014)

Clankie said:


> Frostiest...there's so many different kinds of frosty. There's the slick-wet look of a nice sativa, the ice queen look of a potent afghani, and the resin fuzz profile common to the chem family. In no particular order, some of my frostiest strains from seed have been Killing Fields F3 (Sannie), Tranquil Elephantizer: Remix (bodhi), Goji OG (bodhi), RKU F2 (my f2 of Bodhi's strain), LA Chocolat (DNA Genetics), Anesthesia (whazzup/breeder's choice), White Dawg (top dawg), and Dream Beaver (bodhi). Some of the frostier clones have been the super amazing CO Durban Poison cut (squat christmas tree structure w/insanely drippy chunky buds), the Blue Dream cut, Fort Collins Cough, and the Colorado Flo cut.
> *Goji OG*
> 
> 
> ...



I must be stoned cause here I am rereading the thread and I tried to re rep this, hahah

I want some of that GOJI.



*You cannot give Reputation to the same post twice.




*


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jan 8, 2014)

Goji OG


----------



## kindnug (Jan 8, 2014)

SouthernLabs said:


> lol your strain?? if you knew how to grow youd get more than 26 per ya dumbo. and sour kush is OG x sour, not bubba x sour. too bad you dont own a seed company hiuh? just another hater.


Headband is SourD + OG.
DNA chose SourKush instead because theirs doesn't resemble the original headband.
Guaranteed they didn't have any idea of his creation or even care.
If you could trademark strains/names of cannabis DNA would beat him to it anyway.
He would be the one being sued most likely...


----------



## Clankie (Jan 8, 2014)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> Goji OG View attachment 2955839View attachment 2955842View attachment 2955843


i seriously had to check and make sure you didnt steal my pics because of how similar our Gojis look. that is a damn fine strain.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2014)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> Goji OG View attachment 2955839View attachment 2955842View attachment 2955843


How far along are these? I'm approaching 8 weeks with 2 phenos - very healthy, but still waiting for the frost.


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jan 8, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> How far along are these? I'm approaching 8 weeks with 2 phenos - very healthy, but still waiting for the frost.


In this picture, about 42 days ish. She was covered in snow already at 28 days. I've got pics. A pic of this plant took 3rd a in photo contest on another site. Gotta brag somewhere. lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2014)

This is one of my favorite threads - good job Redeye - and this pic is really just to bump the thread to page 1 where it belongs, 

This is one of the last chernobyl clones at day 43, as I'm finishing that and the ripped bubbas to move on [ almost breaks my heart ]. I dig this pic because of the trichs running all along the red stems and out to the fans. Reeks like a lime life saver.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jan 10, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Headband is SourD + OG.
> DNA chose SourKush instead because theirs doesn't resemble the original headband.
> Guaranteed they didn't have any idea of his creation or even care.
> If you could trademark strains/names of cannabis DNA would beat him to it anyway.
> He would be the one being sued most likely...


You actually can trademark names of cannabis, look it up.


----------



## BluJayz (Jan 10, 2014)

Connie Chung


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jan 10, 2014)

Goji day 80


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 10, 2014)

Frostiest strain ever , Kromes the White. Hands down number 1, shit looks cray just white hairs everywhere.


----------



## no clue (Jan 10, 2014)

What seed company did you guys grow the Gogi OG's from? Or is it clone only. Those pics are freekin spectacular!!


----------



## Clankie (Jan 10, 2014)

no clue said:


> What seed company did you guys grow the Gogi OG's from? Or is it clone only. Those pics are freekin spectacular!!


Its a release from Bodhi seeds, available at most places these days, but that one in particular sells pretty quick. They were also attitude freebies in one of their specials last year.


----------



## Clankie (Jan 10, 2014)

BluJayz said:


> Connie Chung
> 
> View attachment 2958147


I've had my eye on this strain for a while, since I had a great experience with DNA's LA Chocolate. Did you grow multiple females? If so, were they more on the indica side from the LA or g13 or were any on the haze side? That one certainly looks dank.


----------



## BluJayz (Jan 10, 2014)

Clankie said:


> I've had my eye on this strain for a while, since I had a great experience with DNA's LA Chocolate. Did you grow multiple females? If so, were they more on the indica side from the LA or g13 or were any on the haze side? That one certainly looks dank.


Just one, along with their LA confidential and other single's. Really awesome stuff, don't really trim em much as they are all loaded.


----------



## kindnug (Jan 11, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> You actually can trademark names of cannabis, look it up.


Serious has TM AK-47
What I mean is that you couldn't win a lawsuit over a strain of canna in a country where cannabis is Federally illegal.

I don't need to look up anything... I already know


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 11, 2014)

This Space Queen leaning pheno of Timewreck I have going right now is vying for the honor of being my frostiest girl ever (sorry Pineapple Express).
All four of my Timewrecks are very resinous, but this one looks like she's wearing a fur coat compared to the rest.
Although these pics will give you an idea of what I'm talking about, they don't fully do her justice.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2014)

Yep.....that's like seeing pictures of an old girlfriend....on the beach.....in a thong....after losing 25 lbs....but I digress. TW is one of the best all around strains I ever dated...errr.....ran. Space Queen really passes on the frost and taste - hope the buzz leans toward the BloodWreck - more potent I found.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2014)

Saying goodbye to last years' favorite - the last of the Ripped Bubba [ TGA ] @ 45 days. Coming down tomorrow.


----------



## gordoe32 (Jan 24, 2014)

Connoisseur genetics- Rainbow Jones
 OG Raskal- White Super Skunk

 White Super Skunk 
the purple one is Sannies Killing Fields and the green bud is DNA Lemon Skunk. Peace.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2014)

^ nice! I've got a couple of DNA Lemon OG keeping some Goji clones company in the flower box...had my eye on Rainbow Jones many times. Can you do a mini-review on these smoke-wise?


----------



## Droy87 (Jan 24, 2014)

FemaleSeeds Iced Widow. It's nasty


----------



## gordoe32 (Jan 24, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> ^ nice! I've got a couple of DNA Lemon OG keeping some Goji clones company in the flower box...had my eye on Rainbow Jones many times. Can you do a mini-review on these smoke-wise?


Rainbow Jones I grew was a keeper. Flowered for 9 weeks, buds turned a slight purple and was a good yielder. The smoke was Casey dominant as it had trainwreck diesel flavoring with a hint of GDP. The high was nice and functional . Give her a shot !


----------



## MidwesternGro (Jan 24, 2014)

G13 Pineapple Express, but the frosty pheno was a low yielder. I guess you can't have everything.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2014)

In part, because I like this thread, and in part as a last tribute to chernobyl - a mid branch bud that just caught my eye during chop. She's retired after 3 great runs. Anyone ever see the movie Pineapple Express...where the bad guy knew what the weed was just by taste and smell? That's fiction. If they'd named the movie Chernobyl, or Lime Slurpee, it would be accurate.


----------



## yktind (Feb 7, 2014)

This is 55 days cured. 

View attachment 2987828View attachment 2987829View attachment 2987830


----------



## Redeye Bri (Mar 23, 2014)

Bump for more frostiness!


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 23, 2014)

deep chunk is the frostiest plant I've ever seen..
I don't have a pic... so take this one
https://www.icmag.com/gallery/data/500/1547DC2.jpg


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 23, 2014)

Subbed to this thread...Beautiful


----------



## kindnug (Mar 23, 2014)

MidwesternGro said:


> G13 Pineapple Express, but the frosty pheno was a low yielder. I guess you can't have everything.


Yeah I kept a frosty low yielding Pinex, it was the only tasty+potent phenotype.
Most high yielding pheno. either had potency + lacked flavor, or flavor + lacked potency.

I wouldn't grow a single of that strain expecting a keeper...


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 23, 2014)

View attachment 3032193

this ones decent...


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 23, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> View attachment 3032193
> 
> this ones decent...


Very nice...What strain is it?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 23, 2014)

thanks,its flaming cookies at day 40.


----------



## Unicloner (Mar 24, 2014)

this trainwreck was super frosty so was this blue mazar


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 24, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> thanks,its flaming cookies at day 40.


And your just a bit over halfway. Just seen they are roughly 9-10 weeks for flower. Be sure to post up some pics when it comes time to chop. Interested to see how they turn out...Looks extremely appetizing though


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 24, 2014)

I WILL DO! JUST A TRAILER OF FROST TO COME.


----------



## atxlsgun (Mar 24, 2014)

Blackberry kush

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## atxlsgun (Mar 24, 2014)

Heres some untrimmed Blackberry Kush
By far frostiest I've ever seen

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 24, 2014)

^ Nice. How's she smoke?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 24, 2014)

my potroast...cut only..


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Mar 24, 2014)

Damn rory, how did I miss those budshots on the HS section? You're making Tony the Tiger blush with that.


----------



## atxlsgun (Mar 24, 2014)

Smokes good don't get me as high as diesel tho

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## q.mum. (Mar 25, 2014)

The frostiest strain I' ve ever grown is a Lilly. A sativa with a very distinctive fravour of ripe pineapple and ready in 7/8 weeks!


----------



## rye (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi guys what kind of yields are you getting from these strains and whats the aroma like I've only ever done Blueberry


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 26, 2014)

theeeeeerrrrr grrrrrreat!!
this is the truth..there is no such thing as leftover pot roast!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 26, 2014)

rye said:


> Hi guys what kind of yields are you getting from these strains and whats the aroma like I've only ever done Blueberry


easier question to answer is what are you looking for aroma/yeild wise?.sorry to answer a question with a question...


----------



## rye (Mar 27, 2014)

Well i don't like the really strong smelling strains,and don't every one like the best yields possible ?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 27, 2014)

not if their card wont let them have but certain amount..there are plenty of low odor strains,but if the bud doesent give you what you want as far as taste/stone/medicinally,odor seems low on the list of needs..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 28, 2014)

Zazen. 5.5 weeks 12/12.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 8, 2014)

cherry puff seeded up.


----------



## BWG707 (Apr 8, 2014)

"Like"^^^


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 8, 2014)

This one was frosty had a nice white look to the dried buds (Angel heart)


























































































peace


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 8, 2014)

flaming cookies,day 51ish


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 8, 2014)

me like angelheart! udub looks dank too!


----------



## charface (Apr 8, 2014)

Udub

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Hazydat620 (Apr 8, 2014)

FCJ#2 smells like UW
@charface, can we get a full nugg shot, wanna see if its the same as the UW I used to grow.


----------



## charface (Apr 8, 2014)

Hazydat620 said:


> View attachment 3041989
> FCJ#2 smells like UW
> @charface, can we get a full nugg shot, wanna see if its the same as the UW I used to grow.


It can purple a bit but I dont get it in my room.


----------



## charface (Apr 8, 2014)

Here it is on the plant and fresh cut


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Apr 8, 2014)

LA Chocolat still a little bit to go.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2015)

jarred frost


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Jan 25, 2015)

Original girl scout cookies. From the creator. There are imitations floating around that are real nice. But this was the real

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 25, 2015)

BluJayz said:


> Connie Chung
> 
> View attachment 2958147


Good lord that's frosty. Who's the breeder?


----------



## v.s one (Jan 25, 2015)

most hated cc


----------



## PromixPeat (Jan 25, 2015)

Not my best tasting ever but the Goji OG by Bodhi has to be the frostiest in my memory. She was grown outdoor 2013.


----------



## charface (Jan 25, 2015)

Recent udub


----------



## BluJayz (Jan 26, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Good lord that's frosty. Who's the breeder?


Not sure what the seed co is, dude that was growing it went big time and doesn't talk to little people anymore.. 

I have it rated here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/blujayz-strain-reviews-continually-updated.658239/#post9114777


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 26, 2015)

Without a doubt 14er Genetics Tangerine Sandies,some if the best bud I've tried/grown!


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 26, 2015)

Tangerine Sandies from 14er Genetics


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 3, 2015)

TGA chernobyl @ 45 days.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 3, 2015)

Gg#4 day 43


----------



## VirtualHerd (Oct 3, 2015)

Blue Heron


----------



## bluesdad (Oct 4, 2015)

Sour Blueberry from S1's I made years ago .HSO Seeds


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 5, 2015)

ut some light on when you take those shots


----------



## HookahsGarden (Oct 5, 2015)

Here are a few selections from this year's garden.


----------



## gabechihua (Oct 5, 2015)

HookahsGarden said:


> Here are a few selections from this year's garden.View attachment 3514968View attachment 3514969 View attachment 3514971


That's not the first time BOG's Sour Bubble has caught my eye.


----------



## gabechihua (Oct 5, 2015)

Tell me a bit about that Sour Bubble. What's the high, and flavor like?


----------



## HookahsGarden (Oct 5, 2015)

The flavor is bubblegum and the high is indica dominate body with a "happy" high.
Very easy to grow.


----------



## gabechihua (Oct 5, 2015)

HookahsGarden said:


> The flavor is bubblegum and the high is indica dominate body with a "happy" high.
> Very easy to grow. View attachment 3515042


You sold me on the Sour Bubble, but I couldn't find any beans anywhere so I guess these GG#4 x Sour Bubble F3's I found will have to substitute.

http://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/gorilla-bubble-gg4-x-sour-bubble-f3/599


----------



## gabechihua (Oct 6, 2015)

When two frosty bitches like GG#4 and Sour Bubble get together frosty little bitches like this pop up.(can't wait to pop these beans)


----------



## Vonkins (Oct 7, 2015)

How's does sour bubble compare to kosher kush or east coast sour diesel. Potency wise


----------



## HookahsGarden (Oct 8, 2015)

Vonkins said:


> How's does sour bubble compare to kosher kush or east coast sour diesel. Potency wise


It's up there in the field but not as good as the kosher kush.imo


----------



## derrick casey (Oct 8, 2015)

true g.s.c week 3


----------



## derrick casey (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## derrick casey (Oct 8, 2015)

this was just week four. i wish i had pics from week 8 aqnd after dark period. have two clones i bred. because of the fact it was the dankest female ive ever seen.


----------



## derrick casey (Oct 8, 2015)

have plenty of seeds if anyone has anything to compliment my collection pm ,me


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2015)

derrick casey said:


> have plenty of seeds if anyone has anything to compliment my collection pm ,me


Nice plants, but why show them in the 'frostiest strain' thread? Maybe give them a couple more weeks, then post again if they've grown frost.

btw - open soliciting of seeds is verboten on RIU.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 8, 2015)

derrick casey said:


> have plenty of seeds if anyone has anything to compliment my collection pm ,me


and next time don't use a potato to take the picture.


----------



## gabechihua (Oct 8, 2015)

derrick casey said:


> have plenty of seeds if anyone has anything to compliment my collection pm ,me


Sorry, don't have anything that can compliment that fire.


----------



## HookahsGarden (Oct 8, 2015)

Couple shots of a pheno of Kimbo Kush that I ran over a dozen times. She just didn't yield, but still have 10 seeds left.
Under a diminished light schedule she went full on dark, something djshort recommends to discover different phenotype traits.

You guys and gals are growing some frosty monsters!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 13, 2015)

Not as impressive as some in this thread but here's my GWS cut I've had awhile. Brings the frost and most importantly gets rid of my migraines.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 13, 2015)

HookahsGarden said:


> Couple shots of a pheno of Kimbo Kush that I ran over a dozen times. She just didn't yield, but still have 10 seeds left.View attachment 3517375
> Under a diminished light schedule she went full on dark, something djshort recommends to discover different phenotype traits.View attachment 3517378
> 
> You guys and gals are growing some frosty monsters!


Been eyeing that kimbo and other exotics strains. Might have sold me here.


----------



## HookahsGarden (Oct 13, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Been eyeing that kimbo and other exotics strains. Might have sold me here.


The Kimbo Kush is potent meds. I've seen 3 Kimbo Kush grows that all produced fire.
ExoticGenetics is a good seed company imo. 
I'm running their lime skunk atm.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 13, 2015)

derrick casey said:


> this was just week four. i wish i had pics from week 8 aqnd after dark period. have two clones i bred. because of the fact it was the dankest female ive ever seen.View attachment 3517292View attachment 3517292 View attachment 3517293 View attachment 3517294 View attachment 3517292 View attachment 3517293 View attachment 3517294


Can you add more jpeg


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Oct 13, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3520715


That looks like Sour Willie, is it?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 13, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> That looks like Sour Willie, is it?


velcro from pnw roots


----------



## Stickslivin (Oct 14, 2015)

GG #4 2 years ago in march. A real clone made it to me in michigan. And it was insane


----------



## Siino Gardens (Oct 14, 2015)

Stickslivin said:


> View attachment 3521555
> GG #4 2 years ago in march. A real clone made it to me in michigan. And it was insane


Looks like a bitch to trim , sticky up them scissors after each bud hahahaha!  beautiful work fellas.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Oct 14, 2015)

HookahsGarden said:


> Couple shots of a pheno of Kimbo Kush that I ran over a dozen times. She just didn't yield, but still have 10 seeds left.View attachment 3517375
> Under a diminished light schedule she went full on dark, something djshort recommends to discover different phenotype traits.View attachment 3517378
> 
> You guys and gals are growing some frosty monsters!


Wouldn't mind having something that beautiful in my own garden, you do fine work chap!


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm growing the white right now and she is on of the frostiest one grown pics at day 37 and 39 and she just keeps putting it on.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Oct 15, 2015)

Just one of "The White", she really is a frosty lady. Very annoying to trim her as I needed four pairs of scissors and a cup of alcohol at all times. I wish I had a gnome to pass the scissors over in between buds lolol. 

Question for all the others growing the white, what smells are coming through? I don't have much odor but it is kinda foul if you stick your nose right up in there.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 15, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Just one of "The White", she really is a frosty lady. Very annoying to trim her as I needed four pairs of scissors and a cup of alcohol at all times. I wish I had a gnome to pass the scissors over in between buds lolol.
> 
> Question for all the others growing the white, what smells are coming through? I don't have much odor but it is kinda foul if you stick your nose right up in there.


My least favorite part of the white is it's lack of pronounced smell/taste. Very hashy/dirt smelling IMO. Not my favorite flavor profile


----------



## Siino Gardens (Oct 15, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> My least favorite part of the white is it's lack of pronounced smell/taste. Very hashy/dirt smelling IMO. Not my favorite flavor profile


Yup, I bet she would mix nicely with a flavorful strain to make some bitchin strong concentrate though. I totally agree, not my favorite smell or flavor but she does pack on some resin. 

Though scrolling through the forums you seem to have plenty of frosty in your ladies.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 17, 2015)

This bud is getting there...few more weeks and she should be frostier


----------



## Byaakovienn (Oct 17, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> This bud is getting there...few more weeks and she should be frostier
> View attachment 3522803


like it


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 18, 2015)

Cutting some lower branches.


----------



## Shaker1 (Oct 20, 2015)

c-99. not a big yielder but pretty frosty and has a unique sweet aroma to it.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 22, 2015)

Another beauty Sugar Punch. 







Around day 28 give or take. Went in near end of Sept I forget exactly which date. So this one is quite fast. Bonus though - it's got way better structure than my other fast one from years ago. I think I might cross them and see what happens. It's also got purple/pink buds forming - very noticable early which I haven't seen before in a SP. Smells different too. But look at the frost - nice structure and vigor and it's quick. I'm excited.

Here's a shackzilla - seems to be taking longer but nice promise early there are quite a few nice ones of each I just took a handful.







And 3 different GSC S1's from Chimera - VERY unique smells coming off them. Def some minty undertones. Pretty excited to be honest they look very nice early.


----------



## Moe Flo (Oct 22, 2015)

Strawberry Bubblegum @ Day 26


----------



## borbor (Oct 22, 2015)

I haven't done many strains (I'm on my 2nd or 3rd run now, my list of what I've grown is at 7 strains, one of those strains I've had two phenos of)
but this starbud freebie I got from hortilab (through attitude) grew the best weed I've ever seen in person while it was still on the plant. I revegged it and took clones, then put it back in flower, so I have that lady at 6 weeks, a clone at 1 week, and 4 in veg!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 1, 2015)

Bringing in the outdoor crop.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 1, 2015)

*Chernobyl *- Tga, from seed












*Snowdawg* - Alphakronik, from seed


----------



## KingMufasa87 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thread revival


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2017)

KingMufasa87 said:


> Thread revival


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 15, 2017)

I reckon my sinmints is close to the frostiest I've grown...


----------



## KingMufasa87 (Jan 17, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> I reckon my sinmints is close to the frostiest I've grown...
> 
> View attachment 3877345


Wanted some of those but they were sold out


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Cutting some lower branches.
> 
> View attachment 3524118


Old thread but was curious too what strain this was. Dr. grinspoon or forum cut GSC? Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Old thread but was curious too what strain this was. Dr. grinspoon or forum cut GSC? Cheers


Fat Grape Cheese. A female was recently used w/ AO to make 'Big Smith'.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 17, 2017)

KingMufasa87 said:


> Wanted some of those but they were sold out


Yeah they sure arent an easy strain to get. Have a look at Natural Genetics Seeds, they have a double mint that is a back cross to the sinmints. You can get them direct from them or from Seed City


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 18, 2017)

Is how the GSC turned out in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 18, 2017)

Gorilla Bubble


White Berry Kush


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jan 18, 2017)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Is how the GSC turned out in case anyone is wondering.


Yeah she frosty as fuck nice bro


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 18, 2017)

I am trying out some different strains and breeders seeds and this Classic Seeds Headband is one of the the frostiest I have seen in my garden. Wonder if the high will equal the frost?


----------



## COGrown (Jan 18, 2017)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Is how the GSC turned out in case anyone is wondering.


Nice cookies. Is this a cut or from seed? 


eastcoastmo said:


> I reckon my sinmints is close to the frostiest I've grown...
> 
> View attachment 3877345


Looks a lot like the forum cut, nice job!


PerroVerde said:


> Gorilla Bubble
> View attachment 3878975
> 
> White Berry Kush
> View attachment 3878976


GG4 seems very dominant in crosses, not that that's a bad thing, but that gorilla bubble looks a lot like the gg4 cut. Is that the f1 gorilla bubble? 
Beautiful plants.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 18, 2017)

MonsterDrank said:


> *Chernobyl *- Tga, from seed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice... I have been trying to start this strain for the past few months and each time I try I have issues with the beans not wanting to pop through their shell.. I have to help them out. After all that they just seem like they don't want to get going.... maybe a bad batch... did you happen to note any issues with yours?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2017)

4 days pre-harvest


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 18, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3879110
> 
> 4 days pre-harvest


@Amos Otis what is it? P.a.k. from ihg?


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 18, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Nice cookies. Is this a cut or from seed?
> 
> Looks a lot like the forum cut, nice job!
> 
> ...


Thank you @COgrower . The Gorilla Bubble there is a Bx1f1 cross from Tony's Tortured Beans. The further back crosses have even more glue traits while holding onto the deeper back end from the Sour Bubble. Great for muscle skeletal pain, stress relief and all around good times, long lasting meds.



Bubby'sndalab said:


> @Amos Otis what is it? P.a.k. from ihg?


My money's on Goji with the coloration of those flowers and knowing @Amos Otis affinity for her...


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jan 18, 2017)

moscas sonic fly was by far the frostiest ive grown. covered in trichomes all the way past the fan leaves. yes fan leaves not just trim leaves.

Edit- pity it doestn seem available anymore. out of 6 beans i grew only one was that frosty though. people called it explorer weed.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @Amos Otis what is it? P.a.k. from ihg?





PerroVerde said:


> My money's on Goji with the coloration of those flowers and knowing @Amos Otis affinity for her...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 18, 2017)

COGrown said:


> Nice cookies. Is this a cut or from seed?
> 
> Looks a lot like the forum cut, nice job!
> 
> ...


From seed. Smells like the forum cut too. It's from Chimera's stock. He did a profile of his cut and it's the same one that Berner's crew has so it's technically basically the same source as the forum cut was originally if that story is true.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 18, 2017)

Stealthstyle said:


> moscas sonic fly was by far the frostiest ive grown. covered in trichomes all the way past the fan leaves. yes fan leaves not just trim leaves.
> 
> Edit- pity it doestn seem available anymore. out of 6 beans i grew only one was that frosty though. people called it explorer weed.


It's funny because I recently attempted to germinate some sonic fly. None sprouted they were about 4 to 5 years old seeds. The time I grew them before they all turnered up males. There is another pack so maybe I'll give those a chance in the future...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 18, 2017)

OGEvilgenius said:


> From seed. Smells like the forum cut too. It's from Chimera's stock. He did a profile of his cut and it's the same one that Berner's crew has so it's technically basically the same source as the forum cut was originally if that story is true.


Did Chimera ever release it mate?


----------



## greencropper (Jan 18, 2017)

Stealthstyle said:


> moscas sonic fly was by far the frostiest ive grown. covered in trichomes all the way past the fan leaves. yes fan leaves not just trim leaves.
> 
> Edit- pity it doestn seem available anymore. out of 6 beans i grew only one was that frosty though. people called it explorer weed.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 18, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Did Chimera ever release it mate?


Not sure if he re released. Originally he dropped 300 beans on Vancouver Seed bank and I was lucky enough to get some of them. Not sure if the second drop arrived or not.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 18, 2017)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Not sure if he re released. Originally he dropped 300 beans on Vancouver Seed bank and I was lucky enough to get some of them. Not sure if the second drop arrived or not.


You lucky bugger, you got to be quick on these drops hey! Cheers for the info, I'll go for a hunt around!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 19, 2017)

I got a pack of chimeras cookies s1 too!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 19, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> You lucky bugger, you got to be quick on these drops hey! Cheers for the info, I'll go for a hunt around!!


Honestly it was luck. I just saw them listed and I was like, yup, I'm buying those. He didn't announce it or let anyone know, they actually were up for a while because it was super low key. He's a sneaky one. They weren't cheap though.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 19, 2017)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Honestly it was luck. I just saw them listed and I was like, yup, I'm buying those. He didn't announce it or let anyone know, they actually were up for a while because it was super low key. He's a sneaky one. They weren't cheap though.


Lol, well good work for being on the ball and having a wad of cash to get them! He does some very sly drops hey, considering how awesome his work is, he could create mad flurry of excitement to get his creations ha ha


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm running a couple of ICE BOMB - Bomb Seeds Autos. 
These are 4 weeks old but getting hella frosty.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 20, 2017)

i think chimera just released s2s...


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 20, 2017)

Sure fire seed "strawberry daiqiri" nug and grape stomper og headstash


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Sure fire seed "strawberry daiqiri" nug and grape stomper og headstash View attachment 3881202 View attachment 3881203


Smoke report when you can on the strawberry daiquiri when you can, amigo. I;ve got a few.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Smoke report when you can on the strawberry daiquiri when you can, amigo. I;ve got a few.


Ok first of all I got to take pics when I get home but it was a good surprise in fact very good

Grow report on strawberry daiqiri by sure fire seed: strawberry and cream (Kyle Kushman strawberry cough x the white) X tres stardawg

Easy to grow , can handle her food very well, she produce à huge cola and some. good latéral production too , she can grow well in sog but I would suggest mainlining for thé Best yields

Done in 67 days at around 10%amber the rest cloudy after 15 days of flush

Bag appeal: 8
Very frosty , the strawberry smell got a little bit of gas and something like spice , due to Heat from a 400w she was kind of fluffy Im pretty sure she can be more compact under lower temps even if she was having leaf turning purple toward the end

Smoke: 9
very sweet and tasty , the strawberry taste is there with the spice and the faint gas taste on the release , very smooth, not harsh at all on the throat , very pleasant and girl love it!!

Potency: 9 (she's in my top 3)
now it's à surprise ,the other cross with their très stardawg father ,fire starter was already strong but the high was more hybrid like, but this one make you things at the start it will be the same trip , with a nice high very social but 10min later the indica side start to kick in and before you know it you are on the couch with the stone munchie kit , what I call à party killer because everybody want to smoke it because it look good and smell good but few can handle the potency... lol , so perfect nightime smoke I kept a male with trich for future breeding

I suggest people to give à try ,for me she won't be grow à lot more since I find it too strong I will only smoke it at night so I don't need à lot , just one clone each time I should be good

Ps: it's just a few nugs that have been tried after 1 week and before going to jar... I expectING à lot from it in 3 week of curing


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Ok first of all I got to take pics when I get home but it was a good surprise in fact very good
> 
> Grow report on strawberry daiqiri by sure fire seed: strawberry and cream (Kyle Kushman strawberry cough x the white) X tres stardawg
> 
> ...


The cat I got them from urged me to run them, but still haven't. Looks like I've got to find a spot.........thanks for the great review.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> The cat I got the from urged me to run them, but still haven't. Looks like I've got to find a spot.........thanks for the great review.


You Should and yields should be very good in dwc


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 22, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> i think chimera just released s2s...


No? Of what?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 23, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> No? Of what?


sorry, i just looked, he had a 2nd release of the s1s....


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 23, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> sorry, i just looked, he had a 2nd release of the s1s....


Hopefully i get around to poppin all5 soon


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 4, 2017)

LA Confidential


----------



## thetr33man (Mar 31, 2017)

Mephisto Genetics Double Grape


----------



## Wavels (Mar 31, 2017)

Redeye Bri said:


> For me it has been Satori by Mandala. It is a beautiful frosty plant. How 'bout you guys?


Satori can be respectably frosty, but it is not the frostiest strain that I have grown.
Here is Satori:


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 1, 2017)

Motorbreath by Pisces


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 15, 2017)

Double OG SFV (SFV x Sour OG) by Elite Genetics.

Peace
BM


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 15, 2017)

BudMan'10 said:


> View attachment 3925439 View attachment 3925440 Double OG SFV (SFV x Sour OG) by Elite Genetics.
> 
> Peace
> BM


Damn that looks delicious


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 15, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn that looks delicious


That she is! 

Peace
BM


----------



## breadboy (Nov 9, 2017)

Hey so.or. growers. I've been away awhile, busy as hell with the season... all finished though
One stand out I had this year- probably the frostiest outdoor I've documented at the moment- blackberry train wreck #4. Started with CannaVenture's regular blackberry trainwreck seeds, and pollenated the dankest female- #4- with some old school Trainwreck fem pollen I'd made years ago. I grew out 3 of them as part of my outdoor this year. I've a few more pics of this season I want to share still.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Nov 14, 2017)

I dont think any strain can beat the fire starter strain? Also its not my grow.


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 15, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> I dont think any strain can beat the fire starter strain? Also its not my grow.


yes she can be beaten by her mom wifi


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Nov 16, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> yes she can be beaten by her mom wifi


How about ethos genetics snowball?


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 16, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> How about ethos genetics snowball?


and this platinum buffalo by ihg lol


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Nov 16, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> and this platinum buffalo by ihg lol View attachment 4043884


Strawberry daiquiri


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 16, 2017)

chernobyl


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Nov 16, 2017)

Is this a winner?


----------



## InTheValley (Nov 17, 2017)

THAT is true frost, very nice, ill take 10 beans please


----------



## macsnax (Nov 17, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Is this a winner?


That's ridiculous, what strain please? Tell me it's in seed form.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 17, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Is this a winner?


Is that thc or frozen water crystals lol literal frost?


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Nov 18, 2017)

InTheValley said:


> THAT is true frost, very nice, ill take 10 beans please





macsnax said:


> That's ridiculous, what strain please? Tell me it's in seed form.


The name of the strain is Arizona western light purps.


----------



## InTheValley (Nov 18, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> The name of the strain is Arizona western light purps.


THE hunt is onnnn,lol, thanks man, thats some frosty sht for sure,


----------



## Buzzzxx (Feb 13, 2022)

Some glistening glookies buds from recently harvested plant. Barneys farm bringing some snow.


----------

